# How to use multi-quote.



## .   1

G'day all,
I have seen many people now using the multi-quote option but I just can not work out how to use it.
Would someone please help to make me a little less ignorant?

.,,


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola *.,,*,

Look to the lower right of the data entry box, where the quote button lives.  Next to it is another button, with " and a + under it.  That's the clue.   I'll try it, and then tell you the sequence of steps....as you can tell, I haven't used it yet.


Back from Area 54.  The order is: (assume you want to quote three posts)

1. click the *"*  button for the first post to quote
2. click the *"*  button for the second post to quote
3. Click the Quote button for the last post to quote.

4.  All the quoted posts appear in your data entry window, where you edit them or leave them as they are, and write a reply.


----------



## maxiogee

You can even click them in the order you wish them to appear. If there are posts A, B, C, and D, you can click them as B, D, and A and get them in that order in your response.


----------



## maxiogee

maxiogee said:


> You can even click them in the order you wish them to appear. If there are posts A, B, C, and D, you can click them as B, D, and A and get them in that order in your response.



And…
If you use multi-quote and then move to a different thread, the software presupposes that might not want to cross quote into a different thread and prompts you, saying:

"You have selected 2 post(s) that are not part of this thread. Quote these posts as well, or deselect these posts."


----------



## .   1

cuchuflete said:


> Hola *.,,*,
> 
> Look to the lower right of the data entry box, where the quote button lives. Next to it is another button, with " and a + under it. That's the clue. I'll try it, and then tell you the sequence of steps....as you can tell, I haven't used it yet.
> 
> 
> Back from Area 54. The order is: (assume you want to quote three posts)
> 
> 1. click the *"* button for the first post to quote
> 2. click the *"* button for the second post to quote
> 3. Click the Quote button for the last post to quote.
> 
> 4. All the quoted posts appear in your data entry window, where you edit them or leave them as they are, and write a reply.


Just giving it a test run.
Thanks mate.



maxiogee said:


> You can even click them in the order you wish them to appear. If there are posts A, B, C, and D, you can click them as B, D, and A and get them in that order in your response.


This is my second non comment.



maxiogee said:


> And…
> If you use multi-quote and then move to a different thread, the software presupposes that might not want to cross quote into a different thread and prompts you, saying:
> 
> "You have selected 2 post(s) that are not part of this thread. Quote these posts as well, or deselect these posts."


Perhaps I have finally understood you.

.,,


----------



## Nunty

maxiogee said:


> And…
> If you use multi-quote and then move to a different thread, the software presupposes that might not want to cross quote into a different thread and prompts you, saying:
> 
> "You have selected 2 post(s) that are not part of this thread. Quote these posts as well, or deselect these posts."



Way cool! I didn't know that.


----------



## .   1

Nun-Translator said:


> Way cool! I didn't know that.


It is wonderful when someone else can learn as a result of my lack of knowledge. 

.,,


----------



## maxiogee

Nun-Translator said:


> Way cool! I didn't know that.



You obviously don't get as bored as I


----------

